

What is the purpose of philosophy in the modern world?  Entertainment? - amichail

Philosophical arguments lead no where.  So what's the point?<p>(Yes logic is studied in philosophy but it is also studied in mathematics and computer science.)
======
notaddicted
Philosophy leads to human reasoning and therefore discussion and analysis of
human reasoning.

Human reasoning is applied unilaterally, so it is useful to be able to
recognize argument forms: valid and invalid, useful and useless.

 _Most_ discussions lead nowhere and have no point, but not all, it is the
same for philosophy as anything else.

~~~
amichail
The part of philosophy that deals with valid vs invalid arguments is useful.

But the part of philosophy that focuses on trying to understand the world is
completely useless.

